# My hedgehog has diarrhea.



## Marissa.sable (Jun 26, 2016)

I ran out of food for him so I quickly picked up some cat food (said it was the best alternative) is this what's making him have sudden diarrhea? Last night I was concerned about these weird sounds he was making. I don't know if this relates to that or the change in diet.


----------



## Artemis-Ichiro (Jan 22, 2016)

Most likely yes. They don't take well sudden changes in food and some are very picky and rather starve than eat something different. 

You should always make sure you have his regular food available.


----------



## Prue (Feb 20, 2016)

Having a mix of 2-4 foods in the future is a great way to prevent this. That way, even if 1 runs out or is discontinued your hedgie will still have a happy stomach.


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

I'm curious, what were you feeding before if cat food was the "best alternative"


----------

